# Campsite 150 miles southish from Calais



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

There are frequent threads here looking for aires and campsites within a days drive of the ferry ports.

We used this place in 2012. A very nice site with the best ablution block I've ever seen.

Camping La Halte De Mainville at Ressons Le Long (Dept 02).

An ACSI site at 49.39288, 3.15155

I don't often recommend sites but this one is very nice and a perfect first stop on the way south.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I can also highly recommend Camping au Bord de L'Aisne at Guignicourt just north of Rheims.

http://www.camping-aisne-picardie.fr/auborddelaisne-02-guignicourt/index.html

it's about a mile from Jct 14 of the A26 in a small village and right next to the river.

we stayed there in April for a couple of nights on the way back from the Alps - very friendly owners who have invested some dosh into nice new facilities.


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

We stayed 5 nights at Halte de Mainville in June  lovely site with open air pool and very friendly owner who was most helpful. 
Large pitches and lovely toilet facilities.
Carp fishing pond also and near to Soissons and Compiegne Chateau and village which is well worth visiting with free parking.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

We often use this site on our way back to the ferry. A comfortable run to (or from ) Dunkerque.

http://www.camping-troisrois.com at Les Andelys.

Lovely, well tended site on the banks of the Seine, overlooked by Richard the Lionheart's castle.


----------

